# SuperTeam Wheelset Failure (w/video) After 5 rides - less than 200 miles



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

i've had really good luck with Chinese sourced wheelsets. Well that has changed - I bought a set of 25mm x 50mm deep matte back in September. I own 10 bikes and I'm just now getting around to riding this set of wheels. Today on an 80 miles ride - around mile 20, I noticed a strange pulse going through my right rear brake lever...I pulled over and looked for a flat, nope - I looked to see if shifting was good - yep, I then tried to spin the rear wheel and BOOM immediately stopped on the brake pad. *Big bulge on the left brake track.* I hope SuperTeam will honor the 2 year manufacturer warranty since this is very much a manufacturer defect. I also hope they ship me a complete replacement rear wheel and I don't have the expense or headache of shipping it back to CHINA! I've never ridden them in the mountains, decents or on bad roads...I've just ridden them on very good pavement during some slow group rides with friends. Here is a video....anyone else seen this with SuperTeam or Chinese sourced wheels? This happened ridicously easy on this set of wheels. 

https://youtu.be/gnyvSduqpxc

I'll keep everyone posted on how it goes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sorry, but...:rolleyes5: I hope they take care of you and it's not a giant hassle.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

You may want to read this thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...-carbon-wheels-photos-355401.html#post5042912 

Seriously, consider yourself lucky this didn't lead to a catastrophe. IMO, off-brand Chinese carbon rims are a game of Russian roulette. Throw those out, cut your losses and get some wheels of a reputable brand.

Sorry to sound harsh, but you can always get new wheels. They are a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Lombard said:


> Sorry to sound harsh, but you can always get new wheels. They are a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER.


No worries mate - I simply want to know if anyone else have seen this with SuperTeam before. I'm trying to get the wheels covered under warranty. They should take care of the customer and ship me out a wheel based on the video I've taken. We'll see how good (or bad or slow) they are. I know dealing with many of these Chinese vendors has been a challenge. I'm hoping they don't try to make me ship them all the way back to China just to verify that its a manufacturing defect. I've had very good luck with about 12 dozen other Chinese sourced rims and this is the first SuperTeam I've ever tried, and maybe the last. We'll see what they do. Thanks!


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I would not ride those if I was paid to use them! Why would you want another dangerous wheel?


----------

